# ruotsia suomeksi väännettynä



## sakvaka

Mietin, kuinka verbin "vääntää" voisi vääntää englanniksi mahdollisimman luontevasti tässä kontekstissa.

_Oikeussalien ovilla näkee juttuluetteloja, joissa on käytetty sanontaa "Mattila vastaan Sundholm", siis silkkaa ruotsia suomeksi väännettynä ("Mattila mot Sundholm"). Ellei sanonta "Mattila Sundholmia vastaan" kelpaa, voisi yksinkertaisesti merkitä: "Mattila -- Sundholm"._

Yksinkertainen ratkaisu olisi tietenkin _to_ _translate_, mutta onko englannin kielessä verbiä, jolla voisi kuvata samanlaista pakonomaisuutta ja kömpelyyttä? _Wring_ ei varmaankaan kelpaa tähän.

Ps. 
juttuluettelo = case list
pakonomaisuus = (onko kenelläkään hyvää ehdotusta tähän? esim. _forcing_)
kömpelyys = awkwardness

Tähän ketjuun saa vastata englanniksikin.


----------



## Hakro

Miten olisi:
_- distort
- transmogrify_
Ymmärtääkseni näitä käytetään juuri sanojen vääntelyn ja vääristelyn yhteydessä.
Lisäksi siihen ehkä voisi ympätä keinotekoisen sanan "Swinnish", joka ehkä kuvaisi osuvasti tällaista kielenkäyttöä.

Tosin olen sitä mieltä, että käytetty sanamuoto periytyy ihan latinasta asti ("Mattila versus Sundholm").
Larousse Chambers English-French:
*versus*
[against]* contre*
Italy versus  France SPORT  Italie-France
Dickens versus Dickens LAW Dickens contre Dickens


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Mietin, kuinka verbin "vääntää" voisi vääntää englanniksi mahdollisimman luontevasti tässä kontekstissa.
> 
> _Oikeussalien ovilla näkee juttuluetteloja, joissa on käytetty sanontaa "Mattila vastaan Sundholm", siis silkkaa ruotsia suomeksi väännettynä ("Mattila mot Sundholm"). Ellei sanonta "Mattila Sundholmia vastaan" kelpaa, voisi yksinkertaisesti merkitä: "Mattila -- Sundholm"._
> 
> Yksinkertainen ratkaisu olisi tietenkin _to_ _translate_, mutta onko englannin kielessä verbiä, jolla voisi kuvata samanlaista pakonomaisuutta ja kömpelyyttä? _Wring_ ei varmaankaan kelpaa tähän.
> 
> Ps.
> juttuluettelo = case list
> pakonomaisuus = (onko kenelläkään hyvää ehdotusta tähän? esim. _forcing_)
> kömpelyys = awkwardness
> 
> Tähän ketjuun saa vastata englanniksikin.



En tiedä, onko yksittäinen englannin sana, jolla käännettään _vääntää-_sana tässä yhteydessä. Ehkä lähin käännös olisi _translate awkwardly_/_sloppily_/_forcedly _(ei muuten ole yleinen kuulla _forcedly _englannissa: tavallisempi on laatusana _forced_).

(Onko siis sanaleikki _kääntää- _ja _vääntää_-sanojen välilla? Tuokin olisi vaikea kääntää englanniksi.) 

Kuten aina, olkaa hyvä ja korjatkaa virheeni.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Miten olisi:
> _- distort
> - transmogrify_
> Ymmärtääkseni näitä käytetään juuri sanojen vääntelyn ja vääristelyn yhteydessä.



En käyttäisi kumpaakaan sanaa tässä yhteydessä. _distort _edellyttää sitä, että kyseinen vääntely on tehty tahallaan, loukkaamiseksi tai hämmentämiseksi -- ei siltä näytä kyseisessä yhteydessä. _transmogrify _edellyttäisi minulle, että sanat ovat muutetu (melkein) tunnistamattomiksi (katsokaa seuraava määritelmä: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/transmogrify).


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ei tule mieleen sopivaa verbiä, mutta substantiivi _translationese_ on olemassa. Siitä ei tietenkään mitenkään ilmene, mistä kielestä käännös on, mutta se saattaa olla ainakin joissakin tapauksissa käyttökelpoinen. Tässä yhteydessä virke voisi kuulua vaikkapa näin: _'Mattila vastaan Sundholm' is translationese for 'Mattila Sundholmia vastaan'._


----------



## sakvaka

> En tiedä, onko [olemassa] yksittäistä englannin sanaa, jolla käännetään vääntää-sana tässä yhteydessä. Ehkä lähin käännös olisi _translate awkwardly/sloppily/forcedly_ (ei muuten ole [kovin] yleistä kuulla sana _forcedly _englannissa: tavallisempi on laatusana (=adjektiivi) _forced_).
> 
> (Onko tässä siis sanaleikki kääntää- ja vääntää-sanojen välillä? Tuotakin olisi vaikea kääntää englanniksi.)
> 
> Kuten aina, olkaa hyvä ja korjatkaa virheeni (vai: "korjatkaa tekemäni virheet"? Virheisiisi olisi vaikea puuttua ).


Olet oikeassa siinä, että kyseisten sanojen välillä on samankaltaisuutta, jonka johdosta ne usein vaihdetaan keskenään. Sanakirjani esittää tästä humoristisen sananlaskun: _Kääntäminen on vääntämistä = The translator is a traducer (it. Traduttore traditore)_, mutta kun tarkistin sanan _traduce_ määritelmän Internetistä, ei se tuntunut sopivalta tässä kontekstissa.



> En käyttäisi kumpaakaan sanaa tässä yhteydessä. _Distort_ edellyttää [sitä], että kyseinen vääntely on tehty tahallaan, loukkaamis- tai hämmentämistarkoituksessa (tai yksinkertaisesti: "tarkoituksena loukata tai hämmentää") -- eikä siltä näytä kyseisessä yhteydessä. Transmogrify edellyttäisi, että sanat on muutettu (melkein) tunnistamattomiksi (katsokaa seuraava määritelmä: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/transmogrify).


Kiitos kaikille avusta!


----------



## Gavril

> (vai: "korjatkaa tekemäni virheet"? Virheisiisi olisi vaikea puuttua ).


Mitä siis tarkoittaisi "korjatkaa virheeni"? Voit vastata yksityisellä viestillä, jos se on jotain epäkohteliasta. [hymiö]



> _Kääntäminen on vääntämistä = The translator is a traducer (it. Traduttore traditore)_, mutta kun tarkistin sanan _traduce_ määritelmän Internetistä, ei se tuntunut sopivalta tässä kontekstissa.


_traduttore = translator, traditore = traitor_

eng. _traduce = _"panetella", joka on (minusta) mielenkiintoisen lähellä "pettää"-tarkoitusta, nähden sitä, että sanat _traduce _ja italian _tradurre _("kääntää") ovat yhteistä alkuperää.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Mitä siis tarkoittaisi "korjatkaa virheeni"? Voit vastata yksityisellä viestillä, jos se on jotain epäkohteliasta. [hymiö]


 
Se ei ole yhtään sen epäkohteliaammin sanottu kuin vaikkapa englannin "Please correct my mistakes". Kyseinen konteksti tarjoaa vain kaksi mahdollista tulkintaa, joista toinen on luonteeltaan melko hauska. Tutkipa näitä kahta fraasia:

_Please correct my mistakes._
_Please correct the mistakes I've made._

Huomaat varmasti, että ensimmäisessä edellytät minua korjaamaan omat, henkilökohtaiset virheesi (esim. luonteen) ja jälkimmäisessä tekemäsi virheet. Ero on pieni, ja jokainen ymmärtää varmasti, mitä hait lauseella takaa. Kyseessä ei siis ole suuri virhe.

Toinen hauska esimerkki kontekstin tarjoamasta monitulkintaisuudesta on kauppojen vaateosastoilla usein nähtävä _Emme vaihda alusvaatteita_. Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, että kaupan henkilökunta elää epähygieenisesti, vaan että ostamiamme tuotteita ei vaihdeta uusiin.

No, vähän off topiciin meni 



> nähden sitä


 
po. _ottaen huomioon_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> _Please correct my mistakes._
> _Please correct the mistakes I've made._
> 
> Huomaat varmasti, että ensimmäisessä edellytät minua korjaamaan omat, henkilökohtaiset virheesi (esim. luonteen) ja jälkimmäisessä tekemäsi virheet.


Asiahan ei tietenkään minulle kuulu, mutta luonnevika on englanniksi _character *flaw*. _Sana _mistake_ ei yhteyteen käy mitenkään.


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Asiahan ei tietenkään minulle kuulu, mutta luonnevika on englanniksi _character *flaw*. _Sana _mistake_ ei yhteyteen käy mitenkään.


 
Kiitos huomautuksesta, tässä yritin lähinnä havainnollistaa asiaa englanniksi .


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Kiitos huomautuksesta, tässä yritin lähinnä havainnollistaa asiaa englanniksi .


Ja minä yritin sanoa, että sanaa _mistake_ ei englannin kielessä voi käyttää tarkoittamaan henkilön ominaisuuksissa mahdollisesti olevia puutteita tai vikoja. Niinpä

_Please correct my mistakes_ ja
_Please correct the mistakes I have made_

tarkoittavat englannissa koko lailla yksiselitteisesti samaa asiaa.

GOM


----------

